# My first EP is OUT! ☺️



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

I recorded this in my home studio and honestly I'm super proud of the effort. It's a five-song EP, with four originals and one Prince Cover (Little Red Corvette). It would be so awesome if you could check it out and let me know what you think 

For the gear heads, all the guitars are though a Strymon iridium, the vocal mic was a Sennheiser MK4 and the guitars I used were my late 90s AVRI strat and my 70s 335 replica.

Spotify - 




Apple Music - What's to Come - EP by Sunny U.

YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nXbb1BB_6DXKRgsqmKp35Z66XnktR7MKo


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Neither link worked on iPad, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Neither link worked on iPad, Sunny.


Oh! That's odd :/ I've updated it. Could you let me know it works?  Thank you for the, by the way.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Apple link works. Negative on "Spotify".


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job on the EP @Sunny1433 . Excellent music and songwriting.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Really enjoyed this. You’re very talented.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It sounded very good but all I get on my Mac is around a 20 second preview. It wants me to login to Spotify.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Apple link works. Negative on "Spotify".





Kerry Brown said:


> It sounded very good but all I get on my Mac is around a 20 second preview. It wants me to login to Spotify.


Yeah, that's a Spotify thing unfortunately :/ I've linked that cause I'd love to get some streams there but the album is also up on YouTube and I've shared that link as well now


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> Good job on the EP @Sunny1433 . Excellent music and songwriting.


Thank you Chito! Thanks for the constant support! I really appreciate it


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> Really enjoyed this. You’re very talented.


Thank you! I'm really really glad you enjoyed the EP


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

All good. 

I like _Grey in April_ and _Nobody Better _best. Shorter and simpler. I am a less-is-more kind of listener. 

Congrats. You have all the skills.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunny...A huge CONGRATS!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> All good.
> 
> I like _Grey in April_ and _Nobody Better _best. Shorter and simpler. I am a less-is-more kind of listener.
> 
> Congrats. You have all the skills.


Thank you so much! I'm glad you liked those tunes, especially Grey in April. That one's a sleeper favorite of mine


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> Sunny...A huge CONGRATS!


THANK YOU 😄😄


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you for all the support and kind words everyone!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Got over 600 streams so far!


----------

